# Learning Prokofiev now



## Guest

I ran across a transcription of Fairy Tale and wanted to learn it and now I am dueting it with a lutist. Not hard to play but it sounds nice. In this clip, they show the sheet music briefly and it's exactly the same sheet music I have.


----------

